# Good Enough For local halter?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He needs weight to go in halter. Try it and see but get him a bit fat first.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would go and if you don't do well you will still get experience and learn.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

TBCH, he looks a bit too nice and functional looking for halter.


....:hide:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

For local level? Heck yeah. In a breed show I think he'd probably get eaten alive, just because he's built more like a riding horse, but local level. Yes. Also if you do English, I forget the name of the class? Grooming and showmanship? Is that it?

And in breed shows you could do that performance halter if he's qualified.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Go for showmanship. Turnout,his and yours and knowing how to present him. Amy is very good at this, she put Star in the ribbons and you know what Star used to look like, Amy has her trophy for Champion Pony Mare.She can teach you .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Give "Big Chief" a big hug from me and Chloe, miss seeing y'all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> For local level? Heck yeah. In a breed show I think he'd probably get eaten alive, just because he's built more like a riding horse, but local level. Yes.


I agree with this. If you're interested in halter, just give it a try. At the local level it all comes down to what your local competition is and who enters. I've seen local shows with classes that had _a lot_ of competitive horses in them, and classes where there were _only 2-3_ locals that were truly competitive and would always take the top spots (their order depending on the judge that day). Until you try or at least watch a few shows, you won't know what your local competition is and you can see first hand which horses place well.

As for your boy, he's very nice looking, but would really need to bulk up for stock halter. Compare to our halter mare who always did very well in local shows. 










If you don't want to bulk up your boy, showmanship class would be a good class to try also as others have mentioned.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

He is a appendix cross that's why he looks functional (16.3 hands!) I think in going to try halter and see what happens


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

At local level (at least in my area) anything goes! If you just want to have fun and as long as the entry fee isn't outrageous, I'd say go for it!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Go for it. Showmanship is a good one to show in two altho you are the one being judged. The two classes go hand in hand. If you can show your horse well in showmanship, you'll show him well in halter.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I am with Elana, he needs to be fatter for halter. 
I really like him. His spots show through now and its really neat looking.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Fatten him up and see what happens....

Your title made me smile a little. like a lot of places in this country 4H is a big deal around here, and the horse arena used to be very competitive, with several families around showing on the national circuit in their chosen "game". My wifes family used to be very competitive in halter and western pleasure in the App circuit. 

One year there were like 18 entries in the halter class, and of those 18 horses I believe 11 of them had placed or won at a national level, and all of those kids were kind of buying each other up about it. When the ribbons were handed out at the end of the class, only 1 of those horses took a ribbon, and it didn't win. 

I guess my point is, anything can be competitive on a local circuit, it really is about what the judge likes.

Jim


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Do they do local Hunter in Hand shows? I bet he'd be fantastic in them.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is an up to date picture of him getting more weight on him with that big hay belly


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

He's definitely a nice looking chunker. 

Your saddle looks too narrow for him though.


----------

